# Plasma Cannons



## Stormbolter88 (Dec 18, 2007)

Does anyone out there use Plasma Cannon(s) in their Devastator or Tactical squads? If so, please tell me what situations they are ideal for and how you use to them to win. Particularly in comparison to other heavy weapons peple choose.

Also, if anyone never uses Plasma Cannons, please say why you don't like them. Or maybe, how many points would they have to cost before you started liking them.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

i love the plasma cannon. the model is awesome. its perfect for eliminating heavy troops like terminators and light tanks and transports with its str 7 ap 2 small blast. 2 of them in the squad can decimate a terminator squad in 1-2 turns. 4 would do even more damage.


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

One of the only reasons I use Plasma Cannons is when DS units start to arrive in nice circles when in Base-to-Base contact. Up to 7 fulls on 1" size bases and 1 full and up to 6 partials on termie sized bases.


----------



## Stormbolter88 (Dec 18, 2007)

I, too, like the model for Plasma Cannons. How do you integrate them into your army?

Right now, my Tactical squads have 6 marines - 1 Rocket Launcher, 1 Plasma Gun and my Devastator squads have 8 marines - 3 Heavy Bolters, 1 Missile Launcher. Where should Plasma Cannons fit in and is it worth having fewer Marines to pay for them?

Or should I not tinker with those units, but make a single Devastator squad with 4 Plasma Cannons as a totally separate unit?


----------



## Severian (Jan 22, 2007)

Plasma Cannons are *very *expensive but are reasonably versatile.The reason I play them - power armored opposition. Getting 2,3 or even 4 templates on a squad when they don't get a cover save is just going to ruin the opponent's day.

Can be used for light armor busting (transports) and the model does indeed look cool (reason I originally got them):biggrin:

So give them a whirl, they might just work for you too.


----------



## evantar (Dec 31, 2007)

I love plasma until they get hot!! After that I'm not a fan of them.... I nearly took out half my army once by constant Gets Hot rolls.  I do know someone who lost because of the rolls for it too...

Otherwise I love using plasma vs marines mostly.  Save? What save?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

As I play Chaos I only have access to them with Obliterators but I find myself using them quite often, especially in the above stated DS'ing Terminators example. Gets hot sucks but it is worth the risk imho.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

With plasma cannons, it's a pretty negligable risk. Unlike the rifle, which has a fairly good chance of overheating when it's rapid-fired, the cannon only has something like a 1 in 20 chance of killing the model firing it (1 in 6 overheats, and 2/3 of those are saved by the armor). I use them sparingly though, mostly for the sake of conserving points. In 2000 points, I don't have a single one on the field, but when I hit 3000 points, I have a couple sitting around to deal with heavily-armored infantry such as terminators. For Apocalypse, I've armed one of my Battle Company's devastator squads with a pair of heavy bolters and a pair of plasma cannons in order to more effectively fight heavy infantry. It seems to work quite well.


----------



## Guardsman314 (Jan 13, 2008)

Any idea how I can put some plasma cannons into my IG army


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i used to use lots of plasma cannons in my army but they were very exspensive and had a habit of killing themselves so i stopped using them. but 4 in a devisator squad wouod desimate any unit.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Guardsman314 said:


> Any idea how I can put some plasma cannons into my IG army


Demolisher tank is probably the best place. As side sponsoons


----------



## Stormbolter88 (Dec 18, 2007)

Okay I just acquired two Plasma Cannon Marine gunners. I was thinking I will put one in a 5 man tactical squad, which will also have a plasma gun too. I will keep this squad nearby my 8 man devastator squad (3 heavy bolter, 1 missile launcher). Then, if a vehicle or heavily armored unit comes near my Devastators, the plasma tactical squad can blast it, while the devastators keep firing at large infantry units.

Crazy enough to work?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Morgal said:


> Demolisher tank is probably the best place. As side sponsoons


isn't it the only place????????


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> isn't it the only place????????


Without using a doctrine point, yes. However, if you bring a Techpriest Enginseer, he can have a single gun servitor with a plasma cannon. The downside of that is that the servitor counts for his entire wargear allotment. 

You can also do something similar with an Inquisitor, although that's not technically part of the Imperial Guard army.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

i have 2 5man dev squads with 4 lascannons and 4 plasma cannons...the plasma absolutely rips through infantry better than HB's ever could IMHO, they just cost a lot more


----------



## evantar (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes, plasma rocks for all forms of infantry. However, it tends to blow up on me when I use it so I shy away from it alot. Although, I REALLY like using it against marines for that chance it doesn't blow up on me. Having an AP2 weapon is nice, especially if they think they are going to use terminators on you. Invulnaerable 5+ is harder to make than armor 2+ saves.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

it's probably be best to have a techmarine there, although I don't know if that helps you not "get hot"


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Engelus said:


> it's probably be best to have a techmarine there, although I don't know if that helps you not "get hot"


Vehicles aren't subject to the "gets hot" rule.

Edit: I wasn't sure whether you were referring to cannons on a vehicle or infantry. Either way a techmarine is not needed.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I once tried a unit of Devastators with 4 plasma cannons with my Blood Angel army. It worked well when combined with the Combat Squad rule, but I don't think it's something I'll try again. My biggest beef with plasma cannons would have to be their range. It isn't bad by any stretch, but it also isn't terribly difficult for manuverable opponents to avoid.


----------



## Unit_046984 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have two, five man space marine squads with a plama cannon each.
Reason: More versitility so I can fire at two targets per turn.
Still the gets hot rule does suck, but the models looking so cool makes up for that.
I think.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

this thread has made me want to use them again next time a battle plasma cannons ahoy


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> this thread has made me want to use them again next time a battle plasma cannons ahoy


It's a trap! Don't fall for it!


----------

